# UMOC435T Motor Controller Wiring Resources



## zaxxon (Jul 11, 2009)

Axon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got my hands on a Solectria UMOC435T motor controller. I'm member of collegiate engineering and design team and my team is fielding the idea of trying to use this motor controller in an electric snowmobile conversion.
> 
> ...


 Manual Appendix J page 141 shows all the "ignition box" wiring you need for the 25 pin interface.


----------

